# New C50



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

54 sloping ST02.
Dura Ace, FSA SLK-Light cranks, ceramic BB, Dura Ace 7850SL wheels on there currently.
White FSA OS-115 stem, 28mm K-Force Lite post, Easton EC90SLX3 bar.
Inaugural ride is tomorrow afternoon, can't wait.



















BN


----------



## ekimyel (May 9, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Jaw dropping beauty. Do tell us what you think and what you have ridden or still riding. Good to see CF bikes that are not just nuke CF eventhough mine is.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

Very nice! Enjoy.
:thumbsup:


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Conratulations. Great setup and great looking bike. Really nice machine.


----------



## Littlewheel (Mar 17, 2008)

thats a nice bike i would feel the same way about wanting to ride it


----------

